# not so good water cooling temps -i7 920



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 28, 2010)

Fans are at 75% and the pc is on idle.

40 deg for the _CPU, NB _& _Mosfets_?

Should my temps be better?

The only thing i cant think of is to much thermal compound perhaps?

here is a screen bellow


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 28, 2010)

got any pics of the setup?


----------



## Steevo (Feb 28, 2010)

perhaps accurate system specs and some relevant information?

If you are trying to cool your CPU, chipsets, Mosfets with just a 120mm and a slow fan then yes you might have issues. 

But again, more information, or pics!


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it the same setup you have here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113620

No offense Deadly, you did a wonderful job but I would be a little concerned with the position of your vid res. Maybe I'm not seeing it right but it looks to me as it's system pressure transfering the coolant towards your pump and not gravity... IDK


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

Do NOT evaluate your temps at idle. Do a LinX or OCCT linpack run, and post a screenie during the run when the cpu is 100%. That's how we can tell if your temps are appropriate or not.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Do NOT evaluate your temps at idle. Do a LinX or OCCT linpack run, and post a screenie during the run when the cpu is 100%. That's how we can tell if your temps are appropriate or not.



+1 to PaulieG, I heard that Intel's sensors are unreliable at low temps.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry for the vagueness.

Ok so here's what  i'm running:

THE CPU LOOP IS SEPARATE FROM THE GPU LOOP

PC parts

 i7 920
evga classified x58 sli
gskill 1600 3x3gb ram

WC parts 

EK full motherboard nickle WB
WaterCool HeatKiller 3.0 lt
black ice 360 rad
EK full spin bay res
mcp355 + ek clear accetal top 
artic silver 5


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 28, 2010)

i hear, which is why it was so difficult to get the loop flowing, but i managed by sub-merging and tilting the case and res upside down. 

those temps i believe are alright, 30-40's idle for the gpu



Loosenut said:


> Is it the same setup you have here:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113620
> 
> No offense Deadly, you did a wonderful job but I would be a little concerned with the position of your vid res. Maybe I'm not seeing it right but it loks to me as it's system pressure transfering the coolant towards your pump and not gravity... IDK


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 28, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> Fans are at 75% and the pc is on idle.
> 
> 40 deg for the _CPU, NB _& _Mosfets_?
> 
> ...



Looks good to me.  I had a 120.3 just on my cpu and it idled upper 30s.  I'm guessing your load temps reach mid to high 70's if not peaking just over 80 on maybe core 0.

Load test it and let see whats going on, if your way out of my speculation then I'll be surprised.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Looks good to me.  I had a 120.3 just on my cpu and it idled upper 30s.  I'm guessing your load temps reach mid to high 70's if not peaking just over 80 on maybe core 0.
> 
> Load test it and let see whats going on, if your way out of my speculation then I'll be surprised.



Exactly what I was saying. We can only evaluate with load temps.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 28, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> i hear, which is why it was so difficult to get the loop flowing, but i managed by sub-merging and tilting the case and res upside down.
> 
> those temps i believe are alright, 30-40's idle for the gpu



I was just wondering because my single loop (pump->rad->cpu->gpu->res) is running at 26C at idle and 36-38 at full load while gaming


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2010)

O/T i was just inspired to say that is a crazy awesome wc loop GJ


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 28, 2010)

well here is the a cpu stress test pic. i was stressing the gpu at the same time using Fur Bench and for the cpu prime95.

max temp is around 55 deg Celsius for the CPU @ 100% load

max temp is around 44 deg Celsius for the GPU @ 100% load


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't use Coretemp, try out realtemp. But even if using Coretemp they still aren't that bad at all.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 28, 2010)

hmm, well my gpu is 4870x2 and hitting about 44 deg celsius @ 100% load which is being cooled by a danger den WB and tfx 240 rad with 2 enermax fans.

what kind of rad do you have cooling your whole loop?



Loosenut said:


> I was just wondering because my single loop (pump->rad->cpu->gpu->res) is running at 26C at idle and 36-38 at full load while gaming


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 28, 2010)

GTX280 with 2 Xig 140's

http://www.dangerden.com/store/black-ice-gtx280-xtreme.html

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=25530AC0955&vpn=XLF-F1454&manufacture=Xigmatek


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I was just wondering because my single loop (pump->rad->cpu->gpu->res) is running at 26C at idle and 36-38 at full load while gaming





deadlyrhythm said:


> hmm, well my gpu is 4870x2 and hitting about 44 deg celsius @ 100% load which is being cooled by a danger den WB and tfx 240 rad with 2 enermax fans.
> 
> what kind of rad do you have cooling your whole loop?





Loosenut said:


> GTX280 with 2 Xig 140's
> 
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/black-ice-gtx280-xtreme.html
> 
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=25530AC0955&vpn=XLF-F1454&manufacture=Xigmatek



Don't forget loosenut, you are also on a 955BE which they run a little bit cooler.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 28, 2010)

True.

Don't get me wrong everyone, I'm not trying to win a pissing contest here. I just wanted to point out my concern for the positioning of his GPU res. 

I still think he did a phenominal job at putting all this together in such limited space and for that I applaud you Deadly


----------



## bogmali (Feb 28, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> *gskill 1600 3x3gb ram*



You mean 3X2GB right?

Just like everyone already said, get your load temps and then go from there

NVM, I saw that you already did. Not really bad temps IMHO.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

I have my i7's at 4.0ghz, water cooled on an open bench (Sunbeam Ultra). Your temps are a little high, as mine are similar to yours despite a 4.0ghz OC and 1.27v. Try overclocking yours slightly, maybe around 3.6ghz and try for 1.24v or so, then run LinX. That will give us a better idea. My loop consists of:

EK Supreme HF
EK Coolstream 240 rad
655 Vario pump
Gentle Typhoon 1150 RPM's

I'm only cooling the CPU right now.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 28, 2010)

will try that and repost. thanks!



Paulieg said:


> I have my i7's at 4.0ghz, water cooled on an open bench. Your temps are a little high, as mine are similar to yours despite a 4.0ghz OC and 1.27v. Try overclocking yours slightly, maybe around 3.6ghz and try for 1.24v or so, then run LinX. That will give use a better idea. My loop consists of:
> 
> EK Supreme HF
> EK Coolstream 240 rad
> ...


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2010)

Is everything at stock volts ?

whats in the loop with the cpu ?

what are your room temps ?


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 28, 2010)

so u have 5 120mm fans pushing air out + psu? or is the cpu radiator's 3 fans pulling air in?<--if not, then maybe try reversing them to pull air in instead of pushimg it out!


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Mar 5, 2010)

DOM said:


> Is everything at stock volts ?
> 
> whats in the loop with the cpu ?
> 
> what are your room temps ?





i got distilled water and room temp is like 20-22c

stock volts,


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Mar 5, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> so u have 5 120mm fans pushing air out + psu? or is the cpu radiator's 3 fans pulling air in?<--if not, then maybe try reversing them to pull air in instead of pushimg it out!



i got a a xchanger 360 on the top  cooling the MB + CPU with 3x Panaflo fans


an xchanger 240 on the bottom cooling the GPU with 2x enermax fans


all fans a pushing air through the rad out of the case


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Mar 5, 2010)

i have used realTemp instead when putting it under load using prime95 and temps are the same.

i have a zerotherm air cooler cooling my q9550 @ 3.8Ghz and its getting close to the same temps.
57 C max, idle 37- 40 C.

ill post screens latter, at school right now


----------



## caoder (Mar 7, 2010)

the temps look real good... >.>....i see nothing wrong with the load temps at all.. idle temps mean almost nothing on top of it ur only getting 15 c delta so that's more than kick ass  and very nice setup interesting way of orienting ur res may i ask how is it different loops? unless u had 2 pumps and so on.. (too lazy to try to trace ur tubing)


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Mar 7, 2010)

caoder said:


> the temps look real good... >.>....i see nothing wrong with the load temps at all.. idle temps mean almost nothing on top of it ur only getting 15 c delta so that's more than kick ass  and very nice setup interesting way of orienting ur res may i ask how is it different loops? unless u had 2 pumps and so on.. (too lazy to try to trace ur tubing)



yeah here's a pic worth all the words and thanks!


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

Why are you using Everest and CoreTemp to read an Intel CPU temp? Use RealTemp, way more accurate.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 7, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> +1 to PaulieG, I heard that Intel's sensors are unreliable at low temps.



They are off anyways but that is still a valid point, especially being the difference in ambient temperatures.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Mar 9, 2010)

temps with real temp prime 95  @ 100% cpu usage 

basic slight overclock 3.3Ghz 
the same temps occur at the base clock of 2.8Ghz


----------



## caoder (Mar 10, 2010)

also do you run ur case open or closed up? cause there could be a negative pressure inside the cause affecting the amount of cooling n so on.. but still 57 -60 c on an oced i7 is still pretty respectable temps  if i remember correctly i had 2x 220 swifty rads with xigmatech fans paired with a gtz SE on my i7 920 at 4.0 reach about .. 65-68 c (just cooling the cpu with 4 x 120 rad space xD) idle was.. around.. 36~ or something similiar .. was usin a d5b pump.

edit: temps won't increase too much until u start addin voltage to ur i7


----------



## Duffman (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice setup.

All I have to say is:

"I'LL SWALLOW YOUR SOUL. I'LL SWALLOW YOUR SOUL!"


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah i guess so, i do have the case open at the moment. but i do suppose those temps are fair.

and duffman, you nailed it!


----------

